# Guess the Score Wednesday February 23rd vs Heat



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.









Pacers vs. Heat
7:00, Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV:* FSN *Radio:* 1070 WIBC 

Probable Starting Lineups:

*Pacers-*





































*Heat-*



































</center>



> NOTEWORTHY
> 
> The health status of two key players will be central in tonight's game. Miami center Shaquille O'Neal was diagnosed with a strained left knee after losing his balance and falling awkwardly on the Bulls' Othella Harrington during a 105-101 loss in Chicago Tuesday night just 1:46 into the game. Teammate Dwyane Wade said he didn't think the injury was too serious. "(I) saw him afterward and know he'll be OK," Wade said. "He is sore. He looked encouraged, though, even in his pain."
> 
> ...


Pacers 97
Heat 84

Pacers Leading Scorer- Jamaal Tinsley (21)

Heat Leading Scorer- Dwyane Wade (37)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 93
Heat- 86


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat 92
Pacers 87


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Heat- 103
Pacers-90

Wade-30 pts.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 101
heat 95


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If Shaq doesn't play, we got this one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

27-21 Pacers at the end of the 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why are Harrison and Croshere playing ahead of JO and Foster?

JAMES JONES FOR 3!


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

james jones hits a 3!!!!!!!!!!!!

30-22


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Take Harrison out, now! Croshere, Harrison, and JJ is a horrible rebounding frontcourt.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie for 3!

35-28 Pacers with 8:30 to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The ball went out of bounds at the count of two, the ref doesn't call it, and they call a shot clock violation when it hits one. Bull****


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO with a very nice spin move and almost hits the shot and the foul.

36-28 Pacers with 7:32 left in the 2nd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Man, besides Wade, the Heat are acting like the Magic and missing layups and easy shots.

38-28 Pacers with 6:36 to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison barely hits a layup. JO hits.

42-28 Pacers with 5:20 left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****. Foster has back spasms. Pollard had it, now Foster. This sucks.

42-32 Pacers with 4:30 left in the half

Timeout Indy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice charge Harrison! And Wade is injured!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Everyone isn't taking wide open shots, and then, of course, Jermaine misses.

45-38 Pacers with 1:40 left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison blocks Wade, then Wade gets a rebound over Harrison, but saves it to JO. Someone tried an alley-oop to Freddie that went into like the 5th row.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO moves out of the way of Damon Jones, and then is called for a foul.

45-41 Indy with 21 seconds left in the half.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie with 13 points already.
Something tells me he is going to cool down in the 2nd half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits with 1 second left. The Heat dribble it out.

47-41 Pacers at the half. Reggie clips coming up!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

At least Harison is finally getting some time to play.
We really need this kid to develop.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I love that play against Chicago. What I love even more is how they didn't show the push-off. :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This is what sucks about living in Canada....


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> This is what sucks about living in Canada....


Are you going to move to the U.S. when you get older?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

47-43 Indy with 10:30 left in the 3rd. If we lose this one....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

49-48 Indy :nonono:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

52-49 Heat with 7:40 to go in the 3rd :no:


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

ive been half *** watching this game (can i say that?)

time to set back and check it out
54-51 HEAT


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

naptownpimp said:


> ive been half *** watching this game (can i say that?)
> 
> time to set back and check it out
> 54-51 HEAT


We were once up by 14. JO is the only one rebounding out there, and he can't do it alone. Wade is getting all the calls and no-calls.

57-55 Heat with 4 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jo with an awesome block and Reggie hits. Momentum on our side. Please bring in Scot Pollard.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well I've been proven wrong yet again.
Note to self: Don't doubt Reggie.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO gets elbowed by Wade and is called for a foul. Jax gets a Technical.

81-81 with 2:59 to go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie with a reverse dunk!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere never gets any calls. Jumpball, but Freddie called timeout before the Heat touched it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wade hits a big J to tie it at 83. 1:19 remains.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax hits a horrible shot!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How was that not a block? Croshere gets robbed of every call!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie appears to be running the point okay. Haslem called for a foul, but JO gets no continuation. JO hits both.

87-85 Pacers with 32 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Goaltending called on Jermaine O'Neal. NO!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tied at 87 with 17.6 seconds left. Pacers ball. Don't go into OT!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

This is really a big game, if we can pull this sucker out, we can have some great momentum riding with us. I haven't been able to pay attention much to this game, unfortunately.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wade is killing us.
Give the ball to Reggie!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO bricks it at the buzzer. Overtime. Why didn't we run a play instead of Freddie isolation?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stupid shot missed by AJ.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

:no:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ was wide open the entire play and no one passed it to him. Croshere missed, then JO missed a 2 footer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

You suck Croshere! You're going to Toronto.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Jones attempts a Rear Naked Choke on Jermaine O'Neal and is called for a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits and we finally take the lead! Why couldn't you have done that in regulation?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

David Harrison sacrifices his 6th foul so Jermaine doesn't get one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Heat up 91-89 with 1:20 left


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

ALL TIED UP PACERS WILL GE TLAST SHOT!

please no double OT


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO gets a huge rebound and hits! Wade airballs and JO gets the rebound.

Tied at 91 with 26 seconds left now. Go through Jermaine and not Freddie this time, please.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

naptownpimp said:


> ALL TIED UP PACERS WILL GE TLAST SHOT!
> 
> please no double OT


26 seconds left, so the Heat might get the last shot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits! Why wasn't AJ in instead of Jax?


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

YES! JO hits a jumper over 2 players

11 seconds HEAT get last shot, and i swallow my words


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

93-91 Pacers with 11 seconds left. Heat ball. Don't let them get a 3 or foul.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

De-fense! De-fense! De-fense!


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

Wade Misses A 3 Pacers Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wade knocks over Stephen Jackson, but then misses a 3 at the buzzer.

*YES!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine's jumpshot over two defenders gets Play of the Game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

good game guys. That JO shot over 2 heat defenders was amazing. He did major work in OT


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow nice game for the Pacers. Good win.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 93-91 Pacers win!

Pacers Fan- 11
Bird Fan- 5
Shaq_Diesel- 7, but DQ'd
Kekai- 15, but DQ'd
NTP- 12

Winner- Bird Fan33


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

haha i did the calculations too but you beat me to it

congrats birdfan


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

wow, could the refs give the heat any more calls this game???


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow, this is a great win. Hopefully this can give us a boost and we can make a big run for a good spot in the playoffs.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rock747 said:


> wow, could the refs give the heat any more calls this game???


cough cough

R-Star don't come to the Heat board and act like we're the only fans who complain about calls....

Thanks


----------

